# How to determine the centerline of the bow?



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

I think you are tring to determine the center shot. The basic premise is to have an arrow setup so that it is aligned with the string and the rest . This also depends on what type of rest is being used. Since you are using a flipper,I will assume you are shooting fingers and will need the front of the arrow to be slightly off center(1/8') to the left for a right hand shooter.This is due to the arrow's parradox as it flexes off the flipper rest. You could easily take a piece of straight wire about the thickness of a clothes hanger and bend one side at 90 degrees leaving enough so it will extend past the string when you hold the long end flush with the outside of the riser.Put an arrow on the flipper, then hold the wire against the riser and mark the wire( sharpie marker)where the string intersects. Next, flip the wire around and again hold it flush to the riser but now you'll be able to see where the tip of the arrow is in relationship to the nock end. Adjust the flipper in or out to get the proper center shot. I set my vertical by adjusting the nock set. I set mine 1/8 " high from center.


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

You can tie a string between two allen wrenches affixed to the limb bolts and find the center that way. Most of the time I just eyeball it from the top with an arrow nocked on the string and adjust accordingly for the slight offset to the left (for right hand shooters) by adjusting the plunger position.


----------



## jolo (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for your reply guy´s.
Steven...... very clever trick, I really like that one, I owe you one of these :darkbeer:

John


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

tacoben said:


> You can tie a string between two allen wrenches affixed to the limb bolts and find the center that way. Most of the time I just eyeball it from the top with an arrow nocked on the string and adjust accordingly for the slight offset to the left (for right hand shooters) by adjusting the plunger position.


That will work if the limb pockets are not off set as they are on my Rival Pro. The best bet is just to eyeball it for starters. Do your bare shaft tune as per the Easton tuning guide and then do a walk back tune to get the plunger position right.


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

I've been shooting Mathews bows - with fingers - for 14 years and I've owned 12 different Mathews bows in that time (I have two Apexes and one Conquest 3 right now). The recommended center shot on every one has been 13/16 inch (from the inside of the sight window to the center of the shaft) and I normally shoot 13/16 to 7/8 inch with fingers. That's one thing I haven't had to do much experimenting with...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Centre Shot*

Shoot at a plumb line at 18m and adjust your rest in or out until you hit the string.


----------



## One Good Shot (Nov 15, 2005)

I lay an arrow against the riser and measure to the string and add 1/16-1/8 inch to that at the tip.
Just a few shots through paper to set the nock height, then walk back tune.


----------

